# .:~>my baby silver arowana~>



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys,

This is my baby silver arowana ..i need a name for him..


----------



## nsarafov (Jul 18, 2013)

Clark
Zipa
Vader


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

thnx for the names  nsarafov ..im guessing ur russian


----------



## fawx (Aug 21, 2013)

He looks like a Rowan to me.


----------

